

Everything I Needed To Know About Waits and Queues I Learned From the TSA - SQLRockstar
http://thomaslarock.com/2010/12/everything-i-needed-to-know-about-waits-and-queues-i-learned-from-the-tsa/

======
bediger
Decent article, but isn't billing yourself as "SQL Rockstar" just a tad
pretentious?

~~~
SQLRockstar
i suppose, except my last name is "LaRock" and i have had the nickname
"Rockstar" for going on 30 years...it just seemed to fit nicely.

